# Itchy Scratchy Skin/Potato and Duck Food



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I had put Shadow on it before I had him tested for food allergies. He did okay, but I didn't think it was helping much at all. After we had him tested I found out why. He is borderline allergic to Duck! He's allergic to many proteins, corn, and milk products.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

*food recommendation*

Do you have a recommendation?
Cindy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew does really well on the Eagle Pack Holistic duck and also the Fromm's 4 star is good for allergy ( www.frommfamily.com)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

My son's dog, who is allergic to chicken of all things, is also on the Natural Balance...but the fish I think.

Since one had skin problems, and he didn't want to use different foods for four, he switched them all. Two Labs, two Corgis. They're all doing great on it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Although the food allergy (blood) testing is controversial, it has been the best money I ever spent. I was going crazy trying to find out what Shadow was allergic to. Once I got the results, I just keep him away from the foods he showed sensitivity to. He still has problems with his ears every now and then, but other issues went away. I should add, I think DH is throwing him pieces of cat food while he's on the treadmill, so this can be causing the ear issues. Sigh...


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Look into California Natural. We are currently switching my dogs over to that. They have a herring (fish), chicken, and lamb variety. Stick with the herring and sweet potato formula. This brand caters to dogs with allergies, and besides vitamins and minerals only have like 5 main ingredients.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

The top three allergens in dog food are corn, wheat and soy. Once you've ruled those out and give NO treats with any wheat in them, and you're still having a problem, eliminate all poultry and stick to a fish, lamb or buffalo or other alternative protein formulas. Many times well meaning owners switch foods and forget to make sure all treats are wheat or corn free. If all that doesn't work, on to allergy testing. Please always switch over slowly and give 2-3 weeks between changes before evaluating results.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

agoldenliferanch said:


> The top three allergens in dog food are corn, wheat and soy. Once you've ruled those out and give NO treats with any wheat in them, and you're still having a problem, eliminate all poultry and stick to a fish, lamb or buffalo or other alternative protein formulas. Many times well meaning owners switch foods and forget to make sure all treats are wheat or corn free. If all that doesn't work, on to allergy testing. Please always switch over slowly and give 2-3 weeks between changes before evaluating results.


Another thing to remember is that even IF the dog is allergic to cooked meats, ie chicken meat or meal, they will not be allergic to the meat if it is raw. Cooking the meat changes the protein in the meat and can cause allergies to that meat.

Pat


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Freeze dried liver treat are a great doggie treat. There is nothing in them except liver. i find not only dogs like them but my cats love them too.

Pat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs break dance for freeze dried liver treats!


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

I got the email about hypothyroidism. Aside from being so itchy, Sequoia's coat is absolutely beautiful with little shedding. I could ask the vet about the test just to be on the safe side but I doubt this is the problem. We will try everything though, just to be sure. Thanks to all who have helped us. Cindy and Sequoia


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow used to chew his paws like corncobs and after eating would roll and roll and roll. I thought it was a behavioral issue for a short time. When I changed his food, most of the rolling stopped!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

goldensequoia-

I LOVE YOUR WEBSITE!!!!!!!


----------

